#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [影片] 很會裝死的羊

## J.C.

這是某一種特殊品種的羊 在遇到興奮狀態或激動時 四肢肌肉會僵硬過度而產生像裝死一樣的動作
看到一群都裝死還蠻好笑的...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDVc8ZKFYYE[/youtube]

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

XDDDD"好好笑喔~~真的給牠裝死>W<

不過應該沒用吧 遇到狼...就直接吃了吧?...

----------


## 夜冥貓妖‧晏

真是神奇‥‥@@"

這樣他們一直受驚嚇不會暴斃嗎= ="??

----------


## 狼王白牙

培養出這種會裝死的羊的品種, 可能狼會很高興吧
也不用花力氣了, 就倒在地上被狼叼走...  :lupe_laugh:

----------


## Wolfy

搞不好狼會覺得那羊可能有傳染病之類的.

或是覺得那羊太腦殘了.

吃了可能會對身體不好. 不吃了XD

----------


## 妤

囧...好像...在玩一二三木頭人??(被打

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

可能是為了方便牧人捕抓=W=a

----------


## 白狼。淩

> 培養出這種會裝死的羊的品種, 可能狼會很高興吧
> 也不用花力氣了, 就倒在地上被狼叼走...


 :lupe_hungry:  我也有同感^^"

可是 狼會嚇一大跳吧 @口@"

----------


## 星晨

好強喔
真想知道怎麼養的
養到會裝死．．．遇到狼的話
我想狼也會笑八　．＿．

----------


## 黃色笨蛋

好神奇的羊喔
覺得狼看到牠們
也會不屑吃吧

狼：吃了一定會變成腦殘的.......

----------


## 反白虎狼‧烏咪

我去英國的時候碰到的羊
我在車上
羊看到車就拔腿狂奔
害我們只好慢慢的開(不踩油門)
他們拼命跑拼命跑...XD
後來有一隻跑累了跑到路旁喘氣
我們就開過他
其他羊才驚覺原來只要閃到旁邊去就好了..
嗯...
還是狼聰明
(結論)

----------


## 銀月

裝死的羊阿.....
如果小獸是野狼那小獸一定很喜歡
先嚇一嚇等他裝死直接叼走
輕輕鬆鬆就有羊肉可以吃了
不過還真的蠻好笑的
還一次裝死那麼多隻

----------


## 楓葉飄落

感覺超奇特，

裝死的羊...

要是這樣不就很容易被狼狼抓走@@"

----------


## 黑月影狼

100%不適合放生的動物
放生的話...連吃羊的狼也會變腦殘- -

----------


## 秋之回憶

好好笑喔 >x<  要是真的遇 到狼  應該 很難逃出狼爪吧@@ 一看到狼就 
  阿!!有狼... 僵硬 倒地= =

----------


## Silarce

一群裝死確實好笑
但是如果在野外應該活不了多久吧= =

----------


## 狼漪

整個就是很搞笑= ="
快笑死了XDDD

----------


## 蒼痕

我是覺得這樣品種的羊會不會挺可憐的??                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     畢竟本能反應要跑走                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           但卻又跑不走

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

羊的病不會傳給狼吧！
因為狼多數找一些老弱傷殘來吃！
如果要腦殘，那狼一早就絕種了！

真的好搞笑！
這些羊好像好可憐！
如果看見狼就會嚇暈了！
那狼跟本不用獵食了！

在羊群裡，所有羊都快樂地吃草！
突然，一隻狼跑出來。
所有羊都被嚇得僵硬了！
狼群快樂地叼走了很多隻！

----------


## 小步

還漫好笑的‧‧‧

 :Shocked:  我要是狼，應該不會想吃吧 (汗)

太詭異了。

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

之前在電視上某頻道有看過這種羊.覺得蠻新鮮的.因為這種品種的羊是所有羊類中唯一會因為受驚嚇而導致全身肌肉僵硬的品種

----------


## 幻滅之犬

哈哈~
裝死的技巧比我還利害

第一次看到會裝死的羊
放生的話
因該活不久
一定會被吃掉

----------


## 鵺影

這應該是人工培養的特殊品種吧？
牠們的毛色也不純，大多是黑白相參。

說可愛是很可愛，說搞笑是很搞笑，
不過這種羊出於人類之手也只能靠人類豢養，
要是放生的話...可能沒多久就被掠食者吃光了吧...(汗

----------


## 孤狼‧月牙

我笑了....(而且肚子好痛...)
那群羊....太厲害的
如果是我要吃他們....應該吃不下ㄅ(我也會變成那樣ㄅ...)

----------


## 瀟湘

裝死...一定程度上可以防禦天敵吧!有病的動物大概不會被當成美食...
第一次看到羊會裝死的...本來只知道豬鼻蛇,渡鴉,負鼠...



之前看到相關的,可惜不是天生...


 <object classid='clsid :Very Happy: 27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000' codebase='http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=7,0,19,0' id='vlog1207769' width='450' height='338'><param name='allowScriptAccess' value='always' /><param name='movie' value='http://myvlog.im.tv/?id=1207769&mid=223309&album=0' /><param name='quality' value='high' /><embed src='http://myvlog.im.tv/?id=1207769&mid=223309&album=0' quality='high' pluginspage='http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer' name='vlog1207769' allowScriptAccess='always' type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width='450' height='338'></embed></object>

----------


## Red.K熾仔

其中有個片段還蠻像骨牌連倒那樣...

不過小獸還是很好奇，這是天生的還是訓練過的?  :Exclamation:

----------


## 若葉

恩...是天生的吧@@"

瀟湘的是訓練的

好像一個大毛球好可愛~

羊的話~~好讚= ="一大群就這樣四肢很直的朝天

----------

